# Well I won't be getting Dash



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

I just received an email from lucylou this morning informing me that because she didn't receive my check the first week of the month (which I sent out to an address that she supplied after we spoke once her electricity was turned back on), and my paypal payment (which should've went out yesterday-my fault) she doesn't feel comfortable proceeding with the sale of Dash.









I wanted you guys to know since I've talked about him on and off for months now. What's confusing to me about all of this is that I speak to her at least once a week and on and off through emails. I previously asked her if she received the check and she told me she didn't go to the PO box to pick it up. Fast forward to two weeks later and this morning's email.









Well you can't force somebody to do something that they obviously didn't feel comfortable doing so to her I say good luck.

To you guys I say I am back on my search for a maltese.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry. I know that even though he wasn't with you yet that you feel a sense of loss. Last year, I was going to get a rescue Maltese and then found out she had heartworms and even though I hadn't even seen her yet, I felt a terrible sense of sadness and loss. So I'm sure you must be feeling sad right now. I hope things work out for you......

(I didn't feel comfortable taking on a heartworm positive dog because I knew I couldn't keep her quiet for 6 weeks, as is required, due to having Kallie.....)


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Are you telling me that with only 5 days to go she decides to cancel the sale?
Have you given her any money at all? I don't see what the problem is
if you have been talking to her and e-mailing her. Maybe I missed something
in your original post. That just doesn't make sense. And now you probably 
have all this stuff that you bought getting ready for his home coming.

I'm soooo sorry for you having to go through this. Maybe you should talk
to her again and see if you can't get something worked out.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry for you and I am sure you are feeling a real sense of disappointment right now, but surely there must be a way to work this out between the two of you.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry.....


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind words.









I too found it odd since we've been communicating so much, she didn't even mention it. I mean, I don't expect her to send a dog to me with no money in her pocket, it wasn't a C.O.D. transaction.







Even when I offered to make the final payment via paypal (because I didn't send the second check out on the 15th and I prefer paypal anyway) and listed the balance owed, she never said she didn't receive the first check and that I should add it on to my paypal payment...









As far as working things out, that is entirely up to her.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I am so sorry,


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

I am so sorry for you as I have had TWO ripped, what I felt was virtually out of my arms, too.........and it is a heartbreaker...BUT...I want to tell you that, I too, have talked with LucyLou and I find her to be a most reputable and trusting breeder and individual. I can not begin to imagine her doing this without some other reason....there must be a GOOD REASON she did this and I'm sure she will work something out with you...if only to give you a good explanation, if she hasn't.

In any case, my heart breaks for you because I know ...I've been there..and whether the reason is a good one or not, you are still hurt....there's no getting around that one.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Sep 22 2005, 11:13 AM
> *Thank you all for your kind words.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I hate to be practical when you are probably hurting but I do want to help you avoid this type of situation in the future.

I think when strangers are doing business that it can get "sticky" when payment isn't received, no matter what the reason is. That is just human nature. I hope you don't mind some advice based on a lot of years of business experience .... and that is to send all payments to arrive on time via a traceable method such as UPS or FedEx and to not send a regular check, but rather a Certified or Cashier's check.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

@ MM - the conversations that i've had with lucylou have always been pleasant...I think she's a good breeder because she knows and understands maltese very well. Heck, i even dedicated a thread to her







I've told her personal stories, etc. so it's not like I didn't find her trustworthy.

Whatever her reasonings are/were, she should've been able to tell me. I'm a big girl, i can take it. Just don't wait until the paint is almost dry before deciding that you don't like the color, is all i'm saying.

This experience just leaves a very bad taste in my mouth...


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Sep 22 2005, 11:31 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate to be practical when you are probably hurting but I do want to help you avoid this type of situation in the future.

I think when strangers are doing business that it can get "sticky" when payment isn't received, no matter what the reason is. That is just human nature. I hope you don't mind some advice based on a lot of years of business experience .... and that is to send all payments to arrive on time via a traceable method such as UPS or FedEx and to not send a regular check, but rather a Certified or Cashier's check.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102095
[/B][/QUOTE]


I appreciate your advice. Of course I don't mind








That's why I initially wanted to do it via paypal because I feel very comfortable with the way they do things.


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

Violet..

I'm wondering if maybe this isn't the right place to get Lucy Lou to talk with you regarding this agreement. What I mean is that she may take offense to your putting this on the site and not dealing with her in a personal way. 

I'm trying to understand what happened here. Did you not make the payment to her on the 15th? Is that the problem? Was she supposed to have the money on the 15th? Had you asked her if you could pay later? I don't know...I'm a bit confused here although I really find it is not my business or anyone else's on here...it is between LucyLou and you.............I just don't understand this.....maybe you can tell us the "whole story" or maybe it would just be best for you to keep it between Lucy Lou and yourself. She REALLY seems like a reasonable person and I may purchase a puppy from her sometime in the near future myself. I feel I can trust her so not sure I understand this entire transaction/agreement. 

One more question...did you have a written agreement and if you did and if you stood up to your part of the agreement, then why can Lucy Lou take the puppy away from you? Something isn't clicking here..........

Sorry if I'm acting dumb........but I am totally confused here.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i just want to say a couple things 1) there are always 2 sides to a story (dont read into that, just a fact) and 2) i will leave this open as long as it stays civil, this is a private situation and probably should be dealt with that way

i now return you to your regularly scheduled program


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

In defense of Lucylou I must say, if I didn't receive the original check, nor the paypal payment (admittedly your fault) I wouldn't feel comfortable either.

I know this is a disappointment for you, however, with only five days to go, it was your responsibility in making sure checks were cleared and all payments were made.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maggiesmom_@Sep 22 2005, 10:47 AM
> *  I'm wondering if maybe this isn't the right place to get Lucy Lou to talk with you regarding this agreement.  What I mean is that she may take offense to your putting this on the site and not dealing with her in a personal way.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102110*


[/QUOTE]


I wondered the same thing...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Sep 22 2005, 12:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wondered the same thing...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102119
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree with you all. It isn't possible for us to have a full understanding of what is going on by only hearing one side. I think this is best handled privately between the two people directly involved.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

there are 2 sides to every story

and without getting into the very personal details i will say this.

if you didn't receive the first payment on anything and make it a point to speak to someone almost daily (email) or over the phone (once, sometimes 2x a week) wouldn't you have brought that up? if you just sent me pictures of the dog and told me which one you liked best, etc. wouldn't you have said btw, i didn't receive your money that you 'claimed' to have sent 2 weeks ago...blah blah blah?

i was very upset (naturally) when i read the email, i guess this shouldn't have been brought up on the forum BUT i wanted to let you guys know that i wasn't getting dash since my siggie did say he comes home in a few days and i started a thread about the countdown.

Also, i am not trying to discourage anybody about using LL for a breeder. As i said, she is very knowledgable about the breed. It just didn't work out for me and naturally, i am sad about it.









Now back to your originally scheduled Forum


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Sep 22 2005, 11:57 AM
> *i just want to say a couple things 1) there are always 2 sides to a story (dont read into that, just a fact) and 2) i will leave this open as long as it stays civil, this is a private situation and probably should be dealt with that way
> 
> i now return you to your regularly scheduled program
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102115*


[/QUOTE]

I must say I agree with Joe on this, a business matter between two people should be kept private and resolved in the same manner, not brought to the attention of everyone in here because all that may do is perhaps cause a lot of misunderstanding and judgements without the full facts from both individuals. I do sympathize with your disappointment but I am sure there must be an explanation forthcoming to you from the other person concerned.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your disappointment. Hopefully you two can work this out privately.


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo+Sep 22 2005, 12:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must say I agree with Joe on this, a business matter between two people should be kept private and resolved in the same manner, not brought to the attention of everyone in here because all that may do is perhaps cause a lot of misunderstanding and judgements without the full facts from both individuals. I do sympathize with your disappointment but I am sure there must be an explanation forthcoming to you from the other person concerned.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102146
[/B][/QUOTE]


I have to agree with both these posts and although I'm usually very optimistic, I feel that probably airing this problem over the forum, will cause this sad situation NOT to end in a happy ending for Violet. I think maybe if they could have worked this out privately, there might have been a happy ending but I seriously doubt there will be one now.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maggiesmom_@Sep 22 2005, 01:31 PM
> *...
> 
> I have to agree with both these posts and although I'm usually very optimistic, I feel that probably airing this problem over the forum, will cause this sad situation NOT to  end in a happy ending for Violet.   I think maybe if they could have worked this out privately, there might have been a happy ending but I seriously doubt there will be one now.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102169*


[/QUOTE]

LucyLou made up her mind when she sent the email to me this morning. If there was any chance of resolution, she would have made it very clear as she's articulate.

As I said, I posted this to let the ppl who were there for me know that I would not be getting Dash.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maggiesmom_@Sep 22 2005, 11:47 AM
> *Violet..
> 
> I'm wondering if maybe this isn't the right place to get Lucy Lou to talk with you regarding this agreement.  What I mean is that she may take offense to your putting this on the site and not dealing with her in a personal way.
> ...


[/QUOTE]







I do know how you feel, I went through something similar, in my case I had payed in full, then was told my puppy was ill. Took almost a month to get my $ back. But it all turned out for the best. I found my Matilda a few weeks later. You will find a new baby---promise.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MALITDA+Sep 22 2005, 01:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I do know how you feel, I went through something similar, in my case I had payed in full, then was told my puppy was ill. Took almost a month to get my $ back. But it all turned out for the best. I found my Matilda a few weeks later. You will find a new baby---promise.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102174
[/B][/QUOTE]








Thanks Matilda. My mother always said what doesn't kill you, makes you stronger. I live by that


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Perhaps there is a little baby out there that needs you more than Dash does...


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I feel uncomfortable just reading this thread. In my humble opinion, this should be a private conversation between you and LucyLou. Of course, no one asked for my opinion.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Sep 22 2005, 02:10 PM
> *Perhaps there is a little baby out there that needs you more than Dash does...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yep








It's funny because my co-worker just said that to me not an hour ago.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

MaggiesMom. I just PM'd you!


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

When I was searching for Tucker (actually Lodie-but that's a different story) and I kept falling short (no girls, sold them all, didn't trust the breeder, too expensive) 
I just thought of Charlotte from Sex In The City..._''That just wasn't our baby"_ 
It eventually made me feel better.


----------



## louise (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, I dont know both sides of the story and its not really not any of my business. With that said, I have seen your post and have shared in your excitement. I understand you must be so disapointed. (I would be)







Things always have a of working out. Hopefully soon you will find the right puppy for you, one that you can't ever imagine not having. Good luck


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Violet, I too sent you a PM. Sassy's breeder balked once after promising Sassy to me and even had my deposit. She had given me references, and I checked them out. One of the references asked if I would like to see a picture of her baby, and of course I said yes. Then she turned around and forwarded my email to the breeder, but somewhere along the way she did not send the entire email. So what my breeder received was part of my reply back to the reference and my request to see the picture. Needless to say, my breeder did not know what I was up to and decided to cancel me. So, long story short I gave her a call and explained everything and then the deal was back on. 

My theory about asking a question or making that last call is..............all the other person can say is NO. At this point you have absolutely nothing to lose.

If she still says NO you can do this


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I read this thread this morning and was quite frankly appalled that it was ever put on the forum...as others have said it is a personal matter between two people and should never have been made into a public debate. I myself debated all day about writing this on here, but I feel I must because although I don't personally know LucyLou, I have come to care about her, as I do so many on this forum...and for someone whom she tried to help have the abilty to turn her caring against her just could not go without me having a word about it. I would not have had that chance if you had left this private matter, just that, private. 

Integrity is a very rare and special attibute in a person and I have found LucyLou's to be impecable. I understand that you are disappointed that Dash will not be the little one that you had wanted, however the choices you have made, Violet's Mom, have all been your own. You had the choice to assure LucyLou had payment and you admitted here that you did not make the payments in the promised way. It was not LucyLou's responsibilty to assure you made a payment....it was yours. I would not send a loved one to someone who was not responsible about her word either....how would she know what else you would not be reponsible with.

And frankly you have shown a side that I take offense to. You have tried to make LucyLou the bad guy...and that is just not fair. Take responsibilty for your own actions.

I truly hope that you find a little one to hold and love because they are incredible and they make us better people just by being themselves. 

I really believe you owe LucyLou and all of us an apology for even trying to air this publicly and involving all of us.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Aww c'mon people. Violet's obviously upset she's not getting Dash. Let's be a little more sensitive to her feelings here.......


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Sep 22 2005, 11:07 PM
> *Aww c'mon people.  Violet's obviously upset she's not getting Dash.  Let's be a little more sensitive to her feelings here.......
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


THANK YOU
I've said over and over the purpose of my putting this thread up. Some ppl here have been very excited that I was getting a dog and it was only right that I let them know that I wasn't.

And to the others, I will say this (yet again)
If I speak to any breeder on a regular basis and have assured them that I have sent the money out and then to continuously speak to someone almost 3 weeks later and then to get an email out of the blue saying "i never rec'd your payment" That is obviously not the case.

If I promise you a paypal payment (just the other day) saying I will make the *final payment of such and such **to you (which obviously is MINUS the first payment) and you send me an email back saying that's fine... send it here. Then OBVIOUSLY that shows that you rec'd the check.*


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrappy_@Sep 22 2005, 10:40 PM
> *I am embarrassed to still be reading this thread as I have read Lucylou's posts here and on other forums and I respect her.
> 
> This was a business transaction between two ppl and should have been kept private and out of the public arena.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You don't sound harsh at all.
In fact, you are ABSOLUTELY right if this were the case.
BUT if the seller never mentioned not receiving payment from you at any time, then what...
(not really expecting an answer)


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Sep 22 2005, 11:06 PM
> *I read this thread this morning and was quite frankly appalled that it was ever put on the forum...as others have said it is a personal matter between two people and should never have been made into a public debate.  I myself debated all day about writing this on here, but I feel I must because although I don't personally know LucyLou, I have come to care about her, as I do so many on this forum...and for someone whom she tried to help have the abilty to turn her caring against her just could not go without me having a word about it.  I would not have had that chance if you had left this private matter, just that, private.
> 
> Integrity is a very rare and special attibute in a person and I have found LucyLou's to be impecable.  I understand that you are disappointed that Dash will not be the little one that you had wanted, however the choices you have made, Violet's Mom, have all been your own.  You had the choice to assure LucyLou had payment and you admitted here that you did not make the payments in the promised way.  It was not LucyLou's responsibilty to assure you made a payment....it was yours.  I would not send a loved one to someone who was not responsible about her word either....how would she know what else you would not be reponsible with.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Well that's your opinion and you are welcome to it. I don't owe anyone an apology. I suggest you re-read the thread. I didn't bash LL in any way, I didn't try and turn anyone against anybody. I simply stated the reasons that SHE said I didn't get the puppy. You don't know the entire story and I don't feel like sharing it either. I didn't attack her integrity, I didn't say anything bad about her. I never said she was a bad person, blah blah blah. I am upset I didn't get Dash, I am upset because the reasoning was bogus. 
THE END!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Sep 23 2005, 06:51 AM
> *  I am upset I didn't get Dash, I am upset because the reasoning was bogus.
> THE END!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=102416*


[/QUOTE]

i think violets mom has said her peace and in a very civil manor (thank you) and LL has kept her thoughts and discussions private, i do not condone breeder sales on the forum however i know it will happen in private and all matters associated with it should stay that way, Violets mom was upset that she wasnt getting her puppy and just wanted to express that, now lets all hope she finds another in the future


the end (closed)


----------

